

WebGL-accelerated JavaScript molecular graphics library - milani
https://github.com/dkoes/3Dmol.js

======
hirenj
It seems like the number of options for in-browser molecular visualisation
have increased recently, which makes me feel all the better for not getting
around to integrating molecular vis into a protein centric tool I've been
working on. I'd wonder why now seems like the right time to develop these
tools? What was the main implementation stumbling block 5 years ago? As a nice
touch, at least one of the demo pages works well on mobile, so I'm looking
forward to playing with this.

~~~
biasmv
I've developed a similar WebGL-based protein visualization tool
([http://github.com/biasmv/pv](http://github.com/biasmv/pv)). WebGL has only
become a serious options in the past year or so. Before that, WebGL
availability was a big blocker. Since the Java applets were working on a wider
range of browsers people tended to stick with the established technology. This
has certainly changed now as people also want to visualize proteins on their
mobile devices.

~~~
ylem
Very cool! I'd like to develop something similar for viewing crystal
structures (more solid state). Are there any particular challenges that I
should be aware of? The last time I made a viewer was using VTK for the
desktop...

------
imaginenore
No screenshots, no demo.

~~~
grizzles
Here. I clicked through.
[http://3dmol.csb.pitt.edu/doc/index.html#toc2](http://3dmol.csb.pitt.edu/doc/index.html#toc2)

